# Cursor und Formularfeld



## spacehunter (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte wenn die Webseite mit dem Formular aufgerufen wird, das der Cursor gleich im ersten Feld blinkt oder ist.

Hat einer eine Idee???

Danke schon mal


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2007)

Du weißt, dass du hier mit einer JavaScript Frage in einem Java-Forum gelandet bist?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## merlin2 (17. Mai 2007)

```
<html>
<head>
  <title>Textfeld fokussieren</title>
</head>
<body onload="document.form.Feld.focus();">
<form name="form"><input name="Feld"></form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

